
Superslides - A jQuery Full Screen Slider Plugin - noob007
http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/03/superslides-jquery-full-screen-slider.html#.T3CjVIgJxuI.hackernews
======
noob007
Direct Link: <http://nicinabox.github.com/superslides/>

